# Windows XP neu aktivieren



## Boromir (5. Dezember 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe ein Problem mit Windows XP Home.
In Stichpunkten:
Totalabsturz des Pc’s.
Nach Hochfahren kam die Meldung das der Testzeitraum abgelaufen ist. ( ich arbeite aber schon 2 Jahre mit dem PC und Windows XP ist legal erworben, ich habe zwar einige Komponenten erneuert doch hat Windows noch nie darüber gemeckert).
Dann Komplette Neuinstallation gemacht, Windows will aber immer noch aktiviert werden.
Anruf bei Microsoft brachte folgendes: Nach dem ich der netten Dame erzählte das der PC bereits aktiviert war, wurde ich angewiesen auf die Schaltfläche Aktivierung ändern zu klicken und mich danach noch mal zu melden. Gesagt getan, mir wurde nun gar kein 25stelliger Code mehr angezeigt und die nette Tante sagte nur ich solle mich an den Hersteller des PC’s wenden und mir eine Ersatzseriennummer geben lassen. Nun zählt Windows munter von 30 rückwärts. Ich hatte noch keine Gelegenheit um beim Hersteller anzurufen, deshalb meine Frage. Kennt jemand das Problem und gibt es andere Möglichkeiten es zu beheben?

Gruß

Boromir


----------



## Tholas (5. Dezember 2004)

Daß ein XP nach einer _Neu_-Installation sich wieder aktivieren will, ist klar; woher soll es denn wissen, daß die Vor-Installation bereits aktiviert war? Was vermutlich sein wird, ist, daß Deine XP-Seriennummer vermutlich von einer Menge Raubkopierern gebraucht wird, und deswegen MS keine Aktivierung mit dieser Nummer mehr zuläßt. Ergo, tu, was Dir die nette Dame geraten hat.

bye, Tholas


----------



## generador (6. Dezember 2004)

ich habe das selbe problem mit meinem laptop

habe auch winxp home und wollte es jetzt aktivieren übers internet und dann sagt mir das programm auch das meine seriennummer zu oft beutzt worden ist


----------



## TanTe (8. Dezember 2004)

den Eintrag entfernen (registry). Damit wird die Serial entfernt.
   HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\WindowsNT\Current Version\WPAEvents

  Dann das Programm
   %systemroot%\system32\oobe\msoobe.exe /a
   starten.

 Allerdings wenn Ihr ein Orginal habt wuerde ich bei Microsoft anrufen. Nummer liegt bei! dauert ca 5 minuten dann werdet Ihr wieder frei geschaltet (zumindest als ich noch im compiladen gearbeitet hatte).


----------

